

What would you have called 'The Startup Foundry'? - pianolot

I like reading the content, but I just dislike the name - I can't really explain why.<p>Does anyone else feel the same way?  What would you have called it?<p>http://thestartupfoundry.com/
======
kingofspain
The name kind of implies somewhere startups are made, but I long ago learned
to not put too much literal interpretation on URL's. It's certainly more
relevant that the word "Techcrunch" anyway.

I'd say of the 18 decent sounding .com domains still available, he did pretty
well!

------
DevX101
Paul just created that site about a month ago. If you don't like the name,
start your own!

------
amorphid
I'd have called <http://www.startupshiznit.com>.

------
WillyF
I like the name, and it's way better that Paul's HN username.

